# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Chuỗi sự kiện tuần 10/09 - 17/09

## Thuy_KTHN

"Hội đồng Liên Minh xin gửi đến quý Tư Lệnh chuỗi sự kiện tuần đặc biệt song song với chúc mừng sinh nhật Thế Chiến 2 tròn 01 tuổi.
Giải mã Morse
Binh đoàn phát xít
Khuyến mãi hàng tuần

​Đặc biệt, Trong khoảng thời gian diễn ra sự kiện, tùy vào từng mức chuyển Scoin mà quý Tư Lệnh sẽ nhận được những gói quà tương ứng. Phần thưởng gồm tài nguyện, các mảnh bản vẽ vũ khí, trang bị... giúp tăng sức mạnh quý Tư lệnh.
Thông tin chi tiết tại đây : http://thechien2.sohagame.vn/NewsDetail.aspx?id=340
Còn chần chờ gì nữa, hãy vào trang chủ và tham gia event nào.
"

----------

